# pets



## dec-sev

> У Азимова, в одном рассказе про компьютер, который уже давно управлял землей (хотя сами земляне об этом не догадывались), и который обслуживался двумя программистами, этот компьютер в конце концов спас землю от полного разрушения инопланетным зондом, который задавал один и тот же вопрос:"Are you efficient or are you dangerous?". Не зная, как ответить, земляне обратились к этому компьютеру, и он придумал ответ, после которого зонд улетел восвояси.
> 
> Концовка этого рассказа такова: (помним - разговор идет между программистом и компьютером, четким, эффективным и лаконичным прибором) программист спросил компьютера (да-да, я намеренно просклонял - компьютер тут практически одушевлен; прошу пардону):"Who are we to you?" (meaning humans)
> И компьютер в его манере ответил одним словом:"Pets".
> 
> Вот этот ответ никто, ни наш друг - профессиональный переводчик Азимова, никто другой, ни я (я много об этом думал) - никто из нас не смог перевести на русский.
> 
> Загвоздка в том, чтобы одним коротким словом передать смысл того, что имеется ввиду под "pets". Само слово перевести несложно. Но вот именно в английском есть такое слово, и оно удачно подошло. И смысл передает, и характер и природу того, кто это сказал.
> 
> Желающим предлагаю попробовать перевести.


Отсюда.
А в чем, как говорится, подвох? Выбрать между "домашние животные" и "любимчики"?


----------



## Garbuz

dec-sev said:


> Отсюда.
> А в чем, как говорится, подвох? Выбрать между "домашние животные" и "любимчики"?



Я думаю, не так просто, как кажется на первый взгляд. Слово pets включает также и сему отношения к домашним животным - любовь, заботу и т.п. А домашние животные - это и скот, и птица, которых крестьянин режет к празднику и готовит из них жаркое. И стилистически "домашние животные" прозвучит казенно и обезличенно здесь. Что касается "любимчиков", то у меня это слово ассоциируется с ситуацией, когда учитель относится к некоторым ученикам лучше, чем к остальным, и это вызывает раздражение у класса. (Я надеюсь, моя критика не будет воспринята, как личное оскорбление. Я меньше всего хотел бы начинать перепалку. Может быть, не стоило этого писать, но, как говорится, обжегшись на молоке, на воду дуешь.)


----------



## dec-sev

Garbuz said:


> Я думаю, не так просто, как кажется на первый взгляд. Слово pets включает также и сему отношения к домашним животным - любовь, заботу и т.п. А домашние животные - это и скот, и птица, которых крестьянин режет к празднику и готовит из них жаркое. И стилистически "домашние животные" прозвучит казенно и обезличенно здесь.


Ну если оно действительно звучит обезличенно в этом контексте, тогда можно "любимцы" или "питомцы".
Не знаю, действительно ли слово включает в себя любовь и заботу к домашним животным. По-моему это просто слово для животных, которые живут у тебя дома и в контексте "have you got a pet?" его можно перевести как "у тебя есть домашние животные?",а во фразе "no pets allowed"  любви и заботы вообще не прослеживается 
 Все таки интересно было бы узнать, что именно вызвало затруднения профессионального  переводчика  Азимова.  


Garbuz said:


> ..., но, как говорится, обжегшись на молоке, на воду дуешь.)


 То есть вы таки думаете, что "куратор" на соседней ветке может оказаться неверным переводом?


----------



## Maroseika

garbuz said:


> Слово pets включает также и сему отношения к домашним животным - любовь, заботу и т.п. А домашние животные - это и скот, и птица, которых крестьянин режет к празднику и готовит из них жаркое.


 К празднику все-таки режут не домашних животных, а скотину.  К домашним животным относят, как мне кажется, лишь тех, кого держат именно в доме и только для удовольствия.
Азимов, думаю, имел в виду именно их.


----------



## morzh

*Выдержка из Википедии.

Дома́шние живо́тные* (могут называться _домашние питомцы_, _домашние  любимцы_) — животные, которые живут с человеком и которых он  содержит, предоставляя им кров и пищу. *Домашние животные приносят  человеку пользу, либо как источник материальных благ и услуг, либо как  компаньоны, скрашивающие его досуг.* Большинство домашних животных легко размножаются. Проводя селекцию, человек может контролировать размножение  домашних животных и признаки, которые они передают своему потомству
*Часть домашних животных приносит непосредственную материальную выгоду  человеку, например, являясь источником пищи (молоко, мясо), материалов (шерсть),* либо выполняя рабочие функции (перевозка  грузов, охрана). Вторая большая категория — это животные-компаньоны,  которые занимают досуг, доставляют удовольствие и с которыми можно  общаться. Для городских жителей понятие «домашние животные» чаще  ассоциируется со второй категорией, то есть с «домашними любимцами  (питомцами)». Животные одной и той же породы могут выступать и в том, и в  другом качестве. Например, кто-то разводит кроликов для заготовки мяса и  меха, а кто-то держит кролика дома, как любимчика.


----------



## morzh

Если Википедия не авторитет - вот БСЭ.
Все же нас в школе учили, что домашние животные - это вообще животные, одомашненые человеком, и к ним относятся как кошечки-собачки, так и коровы.

>>*Домашние животные,* виды животных, разводимые человеком.  Решающее значение в одомашнивании животных имела экономическая польза  от их разведения. Приручённые животные были более надёжным источником  пищи, чем дикие, количество которых вокруг человеческих поселений по  мере совершенствования техники охоты быстро сокращалось. Все *Домашние  животные* произошли от диких предков, но отличаются от них  поведением, внешними формами, внутренней организацией, продуктивностью,  что явилось результатом воздействия человека. За исключением шелковичных  червей и пчёл, все *Домашние животные* относятся к  позвоночным. Из большого числа видов диких животных одомашнена некоторая  часть, принадлежащая к различным типам, классам, отрядам, семействам и  родам. К *Домашним животным* относят: собственно крупный  рогатый скот, овец, коз, северных оленей, верблюдов, лам, буйволов,  яков, бантенгов, гаялов, лошадей, свиней, собак, кошек, кроликов, морских свинок, кур,  уток, гусей, индеек, цесарок, голубей, пчёл, тутовых шелкопрядов. Близки  к *Домашним животным* некоторые рыбы, разводимые в  прудах и аквариумах, «декоративные» птицы (канарейки, павлины),  лабораторные животные. Переходную ступень от диких к *Домашних  животных* составляют олени маралы, пятнистые олени; лисицы,  песцы, соболи, норки, нутрии, разводимые в клетках. Эти животные  находятся в стадии одомашнивания.


----------



## dec-sev

Простите, но мне всё равно непонятны сомнения переводчика: "Вот переведу я pets, как "домашние животные", книга попадёт в руки крестьянина, разводящего кроликов на ценный мех и калорийное мясо, и он не поймёт, что имелись ввиду кошечки и собаки". Так что ли?


> Вот этот ответ никто, ни наш друг - профессиональный переводчик Азимова, никто другой, ни я (я много об этом думал) - никто из нас не смог перевести на русский.
> 
> Загвоздка в том, чтобы одним коротким словом передать смысл того, что имеется ввиду под "pets". Само слово перевести несложно. Но вот именно в английском есть такое слово, и оно удачно подошло. И смысл передает, и характер и природу того, кто это сказал.


То, что синим, меня заинтриговало, поэтому я и спросил, а то, что зеленым - непонятно. Каков характер и природа этого английского слова? Не делаете ли вы из мухи индийское домашнее животное?


----------



## Garbuz

Слово pets в данном контексте (я имею в виду произведение Азимова) чрезвычайно семантически нагружено. Я предлагаю разложить его на более элементарные единицы смысла. Своего рода композиционный анализ. Возможно, это подскажет какой-нибудь интересный вариант перевода.  

1. Вы живете в моей среде.
2. Вы нуждаетесь в защите.
3. Я чувствую ответственность за вас.
4. и т.д. ....

Не исключено, что в русском языке есть какой-нибудь другой образ, объединяющий в себе эти свойства. 

Кроме того, можно попробовать описательный прием. "Вы те, кто ..."

Dec-sev, мне кажется, "любимцы" вряд ли подойдет. Нет нужного пафоса. "Питомцы", поправьте меня, если я неправ, но это, кажется, связано с выкармливанием? "Питомцы нашего зоопарка ...".

Морж, нет ли в этой реплике иронии - "Pets"?

Маросейка, согласен, что режут скотину, а не домашних животных.


----------



## morzh

garbuz said:


> Морж, нет ли в этой реплике иронии - "pets"?
> 
> Маросейка, согласен, что режут скотину, а не домашних животных.



Восприятие литературного произведения - вещь сугубо личная, и я не могу диктовать прочитавшим его, что и как чувствовать в конце; переводчик же берет на себя такую ответственность: он передает свое ощущение в своем переводе, и оно влияет на восприятие читателя, хотя, опять же - восприятие будет личным. Вот для меня "слушай сюда" - просто местечковая неграмотность, а для одного участника форума это оказалось исключительно грубостью 

Если мы хотим эту дискуссию развить - наверное, этот рассказ (дово0льно короткий) участникам неплохо бы прочесть. Ну, чтоб не было "Я пастернака не читал, но..." (или, как у нас теперь говорят после выступления министра юстиции: "Я Аризонского закона не читал, но хочу сказать...." )

Что же до того, кого режут - БСЭ, Википедия (и я) считаем иначе.


----------



## morzh

Я забыл, как называется рассказ, и не смог найти его на Сети. Читал я его давно, лет тому.....18 назад. По-моему, это из сборника "I, Robot".


----------



## Garbuz

"Мои двуногие друзья"


----------



## morzh

Garbuz said:


> "Мои двуногие друзья"



Just you wait 'till the Omni-powerful The One and The Only Intel-Inside-powered Protector of All and Caregiver to Everyone will decide that His Bi-Pedal Pets can be also slaughtered. Well, we slaughter cute little bunnies after we pet them....


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Что же до того, кого режут - БСЭ, Википедия (и я) считаем иначе.


Я не уверен, что научное определение этого понятия совпадает с обиходным. Как мне кажется, сейчас оно больше относится к тому, что держат дома для удовольствия (кошки, хомяки, черепахи, улитки), а не в хлеву для выгоды.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Я не уверен, что научное определение этого понятия совпадает с обиходным. Как мне кажется, сейчас оно больше относится к тому, что держат дома для удовольствия (кошки, хомяки, черепахи, улитки), а не в хлеву для выгоды.



1) Здесь мы можем не соглашаться.
Я, видите ли, вырос в селе. 60-е - 70-е. Где лично для меня обиходное понятие "домашних животных" было однозначно определяемо тем, что я видел во дворах и на улице.
При этом школа и учебники это мое обиходное понятие подкрепляли.
Кроме того, скажем, собаку в деревне никто никогда не считал тем, что англоязычная публика называет словом "pet" (да, примерно = "домашним любимцам"). Собаки жили исключительно: 1) на улице, 2) в конуре, и были рабочей тварью, а не кем-то еще. Кошки еще - туда-сюда.

Поэтому для меня "pet" и обиходное понятие "домашних животных" (и, я подозреваю, не для одного меня) - вещи подмножественные: домашние животные включают в себя группу "pets", но последней не равны.

Вполне возможно, что я неправ.

2) проблема, как я уже говорил, даже не сводится к тому, как мы определим "домашних животных" ( - можно попытаться к ним отнести клопов . )
Моя проблема в том, как в МОЕМ понимании прочитанного на английском, что включает МНОЮ ПОНИМАЕМОЕ намерение автора, вложенное в употребленное им слово и то, как он это обставил, а так же в свете МНОЮ понимаемой русскоязычной терминологии, в свете всего этого - правильно перевести слово "pets".

И лично мне переводы "домашние любимчики"/"братья наши меньшие"/"домашние питомцы", которые я считаю в донесении смысла слова "pets" абсолютно, заметьте, правильными - мне эти переводы, тем не менее, не подходят.

Хотя, возможно, за неимением идеала, придется согласиться на "домашних питомцев". Но это как "осетрина 2-й свежести".
Опять же - лично для меня.

----

Добавление: мысль мою подтверждает еще и то, что, очевидно, я не один такой привередливый, даже здесь.


----------



## Natalisha

garbuz said:


> Слово pets в данном контексте (я имею в виду произведение Азимова) чрезвычайно семантически нагружено. Я предлагаю разложить его на более элементарные единицы смысла. Своего рода композиционный анализ. Возможно, это подскажет какой-нибудь интересный вариант перевода.
> 
> 1. Вы живете в моей среде.
> 2. Вы нуждаетесь в защите.
> 3. Я чувствую ответственность за вас.
> 4. и т.д. ....
> 
> Не исключено, что в русском языке есть какой-нибудь другой образ, объединяющий в себе эти свойства.


Это очень интересная мысль натолкнула меня на вариант "подопечные". А как думаете вы?


----------



## morzh

Наталиша

Хороший вариант. В самом деле. Но он немножечко не передает того оттенка "домашних питомцев", который является основным смыслом слова "pet".


----------



## morzh

А то можно еще "подшефные"


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Наталиша
> 
> Хороший вариант. В самом деле. Но он немножечко не передает того оттенка "домашних питомцев", который является основным смыслом слова "pet".



Конечно, можно добавить какое-нибудь "ласковое"  прилагательное, например, "милые/любимые подопечные". При желании можно подумать и найти такое.


----------



## morzh

Можно.

ВОпрос в лаконичности.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> 2) проблема, как я уже говорил, даже не сводится к тому, как мы определим "домашних животных" ( - можно попытаться к ним отнести клопов . )


Согласно БиЕ, клопы относятся к домовым животным - в отличие от домашних (одомашненных).


----------



## morzh

maroseika said:


> Согласно БиЕ, клопы относятся к домовым животным - в отличие от домашних (одомашненных).


Да. А вот крыса/мышь может быть и тем, и этим.
Одних кормят сыром колбасой и зернышками, а других - тем же, но в смеси с кумадином или стрихнином. Несправедливо.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> Моя проблема в том, как в МОЕМ понимании прочитанного на английском, что включает МНОЮ ПОНИМАЕМОЕ намерение автора, вложенное в употребленное им слово и то, как он это обставил, а так же в свете МНОЮ понимаемой русскоязычной терминологии, в свете всего этого - правильно перевести слово "pets".


 Однажды у Тарковского спросили, что в одном из его фильмов (по-моему Сталкер) значит собака, идущая по пустынной улице, на что режиссер ответил: «означает собаку, идущую по улице». Возможно, что и у Азимова "pets" – это просто домашние животные, а всё остальное вы попросту себе накрутили. Но должен отдать вам должное, вы настоящий мастер интриги – своими "профессиональный переводчик Азимова, никто другой, ни я (я много об этом думал) - никто из нас не смог перевести на русский" и "передает, и характер и природу" вы спровоцировали настоящий психоанализ 


Garbuz said:


> Морж, нет ли в этой реплике иронии - "Pets"?


 И друзья меня спросят о ком эта песня и я отвечу загадочно: "Ах, если б я знал это сам" (Б.Г.)  
Тем не менее, мой вариант:
- "Who are we to you?
-  Волнистые попугайчики.


----------



## Garbuz

Dec-sev


----------



## elemika

> Тем не менее, мой вариант:
> - "Who are we to you?
> -  Волнистые попугайчики.



Bravo!


----------



## bravo7

¡Presente!


----------



## morzh

Неплохо. Неидеально, но не плохо. Я бы, может, для большей краткости хомячков бы вставил. 
Но сама идея использовать конкретное домашнее животное хороша. Только я бы нашел с названием покороче. И позвучнее. Ну вот как это звучит в английском: "Pets!".


----------

